# Tivo Newbie question about Tivo Hacking



## pdgraham (Jan 12, 2007)

What is Tivo hacking?

My wife and I have had our Series 2 Tivo for 2 weeks. 

Weve got it up and running on our wireless network with no problems. 

Weve been able to transfer all our Tivo files to PC with Tivo Desktop with no problems, and in a clean Virtual Machine we are able to play the files in Media Player.

Is there more we can do than that? 

Is there something we are missing?

Enlighten us please...


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

What model Tivo do you have??


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

pdgraham said:


> What is Tivo hacking?
> 
> My wife and I have had our Series 2 Tivo for 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hacking allows you to add functionbality, Like MRV. which may or may not be important or needed. Once upon a time tivo's did not have built in networking so some industrious people came up with a way to do it, and then eventually tivo added it natively, but not for Directv Tivos. Still Directv does not support networking, (nada, zero, no networking ability). That means no HMO, MRV, TTG, remote scheduling etc., by hacking them they gain many of these abilities using the same tools as a Stand alone Tivo, the others are gained by 3rd party applications and work arounds. In order for a SA tivo to see a DTivo (hacked) on a network for MRV the SA tivo must also have a patch (hack) applied. Many Dtivo users just want the abilities that the SA tivo's have and just those few simple hacks are enough. Other applications can be added a tivo is a computer so it can do just about anything a regular computer can do limited only by the imagination and hardware limitations. Personally The only reason I hacked my tivo was to get the networking functions (I have DirecTv Tivo's) If they had it natively I probably wouldn't hack them. Add Drive space yes, hack probably not.

Do you need to hack, Since you already have the networking ability probably not, but maybe if you needed some extra function that tivo doesn't have that you found (or are willing to write) an application that does it sure. If you had a DirecTv Tivo, and you want MRV, HMO, TTG etc., the only way to get it is by hacking.


----------



## pdgraham (Jan 12, 2007)

Da Goon said:


> What model Tivo do you have??


TCD649080 .. dual-tuner standalone 80-hour series 2.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Standalone Series 2s do a lot as they are, as they have MRV and transfers in/out as stock features.

The most you could likely do is IVoWebPlus, and maybe Caller Id and thodd lillt thing. Since you probably have to do the EPROM mod onthat model, it might not be worth it for what you get back.

FWIW, other than an HDD upgrade, I am running 8.1 stock, and get what I want with T2G and outside "hack" tools.


----------

